# Conexion  JACK hembra



## curromena (Sep 17, 2010)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y todavia me queda mucho por saber de electronica...

Tengo una dudilla, le estoy arreglando una guitarra electrico-acustica a mi hermano y me ha surgido un problema. Cuando desmonte el cableado los 3 cables de la foto adjunta ya estaban separados y nose donde va cada uno... supongo que la masa va al anillo de la hembra pero lo he soldado y no me funcionaba. No se  si  es que existe diferencia por conectar los cables de IZQ o DRCHA en una pestaña o en otra.

Creo que el tipo de hembra es el de la izquierda(ESTEREO)

Gracias, espero vuestra ayuda!

Siento la calidad de las fotos...si necesitais mas calidad las vuelvo a hacer.


----------



## verogirl (Sep 17, 2010)

Rojo es derecha, blanco es izquierda, el que queda es tierra.
La tierra va al tornillo, y la punta del jack es el canal izquierdo... 

Creo que asi iba...


----------



## curromena (Sep 18, 2010)

Muchas gracias Verogirl, lo hice asi y no funciono. Lo probe con la musica del ordenador, un jack y el ampli y sí se oyo la musica,  asique debe de haber algo roto en el microfono interno de la guitarra...algo muy dificil de comprobar porq esta metido dentro y tendria que romper la guitarra creo. 

De todas formas gracias

un saludo!


----------



## Electronec (Sep 18, 2010)

¿Tu guitarra tiene salida estereo?

Saludos y bienvenido a FE.


----------



## curromena (Sep 18, 2010)

Es una Stagg electroacustica con un EQ-7545R  Creo que la salida si es estereo porque la hembra jack tenia cables para el canal IZQ y DERX

por?


----------



## verogirl (Sep 18, 2010)

oh curromena que lastima...
podrias comprobar la continuidad de las pastillas que son magneticas, y deben de tener continuidad (por ser bobinas)
prueba con eso, y si no funciona entonces tiene un proooblema!


----------



## Electronec (Sep 18, 2010)

> Es una Stagg electroacustica con un EQ-7545R Creo que la salida si es estereo porque la hembra jack tenia cables para el canal IZQ y DERX
> 
> por?


No nada, que nunca he visto una guitarra con salida estereo.
El cable que utilizas para conectarla al ampli ¿es mono o estereo? 



			
				verogirl dijo:
			
		

> oh curromena que lastima...
> podrias comprobar la continuidad de las pastillas que son magneticas, y deben de tener continuidad (por ser bobinas)
> prueba con eso, y si no funciona entonces tiene un proooblema!



Esa guitarra no tiene pastillas.

Saludos.


----------



## verogirl (Sep 18, 2010)

tienes razon... respondi antes de ver el mensaje...claro es electroacustica


----------



## curromena (Sep 18, 2010)

Lo meto en el ampli con un jack, que creo q*UE* es estereo, el cable jack tipico lo es no'??


----------



## verogirl (Sep 18, 2010)

jack se llama el conector y a juzgar por las fotos parece ser que es estereo, si fuera mono tendrias dos cables, audio y tierra

y claro, si usas un conector jack estereo, tendrias que usar cable de audio estereo tambien...para darte cuenta si el conector jack macho con que lo metes al ampli es estereo, debe tener "dos lineas"..si tiene una es mono





I: cuerpo: tierra
2: aro: canal der. estéreo, negativo en mono balanceado, potencia en fuentes que requieren potencia en mono
3: punta: canal izq. estéreo, positivo en mono balanceado, línea de señal en mono no balanceado
4. anillos aislantes


----------



## Electronec (Sep 18, 2010)

Pregunto todo esto, porque lo único que se me ocurre, es que tu guitarra necesite alimentación.
Que el micro sea de tipo electret, de ahi que el cale suelto tenga masa y dos de señal, pero sigo con muchas dudas.

Saludos.


----------



## blues light4u (Sep 18, 2010)

verogirl dijo:


> jack se llama el conector y a juzgar por las fotos parece ser que es estereo, si fuera mono tendrias dos cables, audio y tierra
> 
> vamos con calma.
> 
> ...


----------



## rastone1993 (Sep 19, 2010)

pon fotos de tu viola!


----------



## curromena (Sep 19, 2010)

Bueno, siento la tardanza, el EQ es el mismo que el de la foto(link1), y finalmente tiene salida MONO(comprobado), he conectado la hembra y cables de la siguiente manera: tierra va al tornillo, la punta del jack con el canal izquierdo[blancco] y el del medio con el derecho[rojo]. Vamos, como creo que esta en la foto.

El EQ tiene 2 entradas(link2 izquierda), una de minijack(tipo auriculares) y otra entrada para un minijack mucho mas pequeño, no se que conector es. 

El microfono que hay dentro de la guitarra no puedo fotografiarlo pero puedo ver parte de el y es algo asi como el link 3, de él sale ese minijack mas pequeño que va al EQ, AHI ES DONDE CREO QUE ESTA eL PROBLEMA.

El otro dia conecte el minijack normal que va unido a la hembra jack, bien, pues lo conecte al ordenador, y la hembra la conecte con un cable al Amplificador para ver si hice mal la soldadura y funciono, sono la musica, asique supongo que estan bien conectados los cables...

Bueno espero haberme explicado bien...:S

Mcuhas gracias por ayudarme!

Ver el archivo adjunto 39742
Ver el archivo adjunto 39740
http://picses.eu/image/3773e6e5/



rastone1993 dijo:


> pon fotos de tu viola!



No es una viola, es una guitarra acustico-electrica


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 19, 2010)

Hola.

Sólo como comentario (fuera del tema) por esta parte del mundo en algunos paises a la guitarra se le dice viola (en jerga, o en modo coloquial).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## rastone1993 (Sep 19, 2010)

Pensé que en España también se lo conocía como viola...
Claro que es otro instrumento, similar al violín...
pero por estos pagos se le dice viola a cualquier tipo de guitarra, sea criolla, electroacútica o eléctrica.

Saludos, igualmente pon fotos, si es posible, también del interior.


----------



## lazivan (Nov 10, 2010)

hola quien me podria ayudar a conectar un jack hembra de 6 pines tengo este modelo de preams EQ-8030XLR y pues son negro, rojo, azul y blanco y tiene otro que no se si sea de la insulacion es un cable pelado y no se si enga con el cable y pues el jack hembra es de 8 pero el 1 y el 5 no los tiene


----------



## Eladio Alfaro (Feb 5, 2011)

Necesito una foto de la conexion del conector, tengo exactamente el mismo problema con el Eq7545r, se le desconectaron los cables y no se donde van, en las fotos del foro no se ven las conexiones del conector muy claras, son tres cables los que tiene el cable de salida del eq7545r al conector, uno rojo, uno blanco y otro pelado o sin forro. Hay que conectar los tres o solo dos. Gracias Hermanos . Bendiciones


----------



## aschefer (Mar 21, 2011)

Este post me vino al pelo!

tengo una ovation celebrity cc243 electroacustica de nylon que sonaba horrible (hasta ahora que se me prendio la lamparita)

la mande a arreglar, me hicieron comprar el pre op4bt nuevo, lo cambie y el problema persistia...
pero cuando prendia el afinador onboard que trae, se solucionaban los ruidos...

Gracias a la explicacion de blues light4u ahora pude encontrar el problema... luego de derrochar dinero.
el jack de la guitarra aparentemente es estereo, pero poniendome a pensar es el interruptor de encendido. inocentemente estaba usando un cable ESTEREO en un equipo (tambien estereo) (o a la pc) sin poder conseguir que funcione correctamente... hasta ahora...

Para Eladio Alfaro, te comento que en la Ovation viene conectado el rojo en la punta, el blanco en el medio y la masa (negro en mi caso) a la base. asi que en momento de conectar un plug mono, se "puentean" la masa y el cable blanco, y de esta manera se enciende el eq.-

espero que a alguien le sirva este post, ya que busque mucho por la web y no encontre nada relacionado con este tema.


----------



## gnrlml (Sep 27, 2011)

Pueden poner porfavor las partes de un jack, hembra y macho porfavor..
gracias


----------

